# Mega Python vs. Gatoroid (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

File this one under "Oh my!" 

Debbie Gibson and Tiffany will co-star in another schlock-fest for Scfy called *Mega Python vs. Gatoroid.*

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/37895860/ns/today-entertainment/


----------

